
Show HN: SoundRedux – a Soundcloud client built in React / Redux with source - andrewngu
http://soundredux.io/#/songs
======
andrewngu
Hey guys,

This is a little side project I worked on while in between jobs. It's a
barebones music player sitting on top of the Soundcloud api. I wanted to learn
some of the neat es6 features and Redux, a flux implementation by Dan Abramov,
and thought it would be good to share for anyone trying to learn React /
Redux. Any feedback or criticism is welcome and is greatly appreciated. I'm
planning on adding a lot more features if I have time.

Source code here: [https://github.com/andrewngu/sound-
redux](https://github.com/andrewngu/sound-redux)

Thanks!

------
merrua
Where on the page do you find your about/help etc page? I can't spot it at a
glance.

~~~
andrewngu
So far, there is none. Is there a question you have that maybe I can answer?

